# Pesquisadores alertam para aumento de mercúrio no oceano



## Rog (27 Abr 2009 às 23:57)

*Pesquisadores alertam para aumento de mercúrio no oceano*

Os níveis de mercúrio no Oceano Pacífico estão subindo, de acordo com os resultados de um novo estudo. A alta pode significar que mais metilmercúrio, uma neurotoxina humana formada quando o mercúrio é metilado por micróbios, se acumule em peixes marinhos como o atum. 

A pesquisa surge em um momento no qual cientistas e autoridades, que até agora se preocupavam mais com a concentração atmosférica do elemento, estão começando a busca por um quadro mais amplo quanto ao ciclo do mercúrio. As diretrizes do governo norte-americano quanto ao teor aceitável de metilmercúrio em peixes estão sob revisão.

Não se sabe ainda ao certo exatamente de que maneira o mercúrio atmosférico - quer lançado diretamente no oceano, quer transportado pelos rios ou depósitos costeiros - é metilado e por fim absorvido pelos peixes, que representam uma das fontes primárias de exposição humana ao metilmercúrcio. Mas novos dados, recolhidos por Elsie Sunderland, bióloga da Universidade Harvard, e seus colegas também propõem um possível mecanismo para a metilação de mercúrio no oceano.

Atualização oceânica
Os pesquisadores recolheram amostras na parte leste do Pacífico Norte, uma área que também havia sido monitorada em cruzeiros de pesquisa conduzidos por cientistas norte-americanos em 1987 e 2002. Eles estimaram que o mercúrio metilado responde por até 29% de todo o mercúrio contido sob as águas do oceano, com menores concentrações presentes em massas de água mais profundas. Os modelos de computador desenvolvidos pelo grupo indicam que a deposição atmosférica de mercúrio poderia, até 2050, conduzir a uma duplicação das concentrações totais de mercúrio no oceano, ante os níveis existentes em 1999.

A equipe de Sunderland também encontrou uma relação entre os níveis de mercúrio metilado e carbono orgânico. Partículas de carbono orgânico, originado de fitoplâncton ou outras fontes, podem oferecer superfícies sobre as quais os micróbios seriam capazes de metilar mercúrio no oceano, sugerem os pesquisadores. O mercúrio metilado seria posteriormente liberado na água.

"Não temos ainda um mecanismo causal para o fenômeno, mas ele parece estar vinculado ao bombeamento biológico do oceano", diz Sunderland. Resultados anteriores de observações conduzidas no Pacífico Sul e na região equatorial do mesmo oceano, ela acrescenta, localizaram concentrações semelhantemente altas de metilmercúrio nos locais onde a atividade biológica era mais elevada. A conexão tem implicações para a mudança do clima e para o ciclo do mercúrio. Oceanos mais quentes e mais produtivos, com mais fitoplâncton e mais peixes, poderiam elevar o volume de mercúrio metilado que termina nos pratos humanos.

Os pesquisadores também propuseram a hipótese de que as águas do oeste do Pacífico podem estar recebendo mercúrio depositado devido à elevação das emissões atmosféricas da Ásia, e de lá se deslocando para o nordeste do Pacífico. O oceano agora só pode estar respondendo a cargas de mercúrio mais elevadas geradas por deposição atmosférica passada, diz Sunderland. Daniel Cossa, do Instituto Francês de Exploração e Pesquisa Marítima (Ifremer), em La Seyne-sur-Mer, e seus colegas recolheram dados sobre mercúrio no Mar Mediterrâneo, para artigo a ser publicado em maio pela revista Limnology and Oceanography.

Os dois estudos indicam que nem todo o mercúrio metilado vem diretamente de fontes costeiras ou fluviais, e confirmam que ocorre metilação em profundidades moderadas nas águas oceânicas, de acordo com Nicola Pirrone, co-autor do estudo dirigido por Cossa e diretor do Instituto de Poluição Atmosférica do Conselho Nacional de Pesquisa italiano, em Rende.

http://noticias.terra.com.br/jornaisrevistas/interna/0,,OI3706573-EI12964,00.html


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2009 às 01:59)

Se verificarmos que a Ásia é a zona do mundo com mais evolução económica na última década e por esse facto com as maiores aumentos de poluição (em vários locais sem qualquer controlo) bem como transformações de terreno para construções megalómanas (ex: Barragem das Três Gargantas), não me parece nada de surpreendente que seja algo que terá surgido por acção humana.


----------



## DRC (13 Mai 2009 às 09:30)

Que consequências tem esse aumento de mercúrio no mar?


----------



## Minho (13 Mai 2009 às 22:42)

O mercúrio também é usado em grande escala na extracção/separação do ouro por garimpeiros em todo o mundo.

Sendo o mercúrio uma substância altamente tóxica e potencialmente fatal para os seres vivos em geral não é desejável a sua proliferação no meio ambiente, principalmente na água.


----------



## Veterano (13 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Minho disse:


> O mercúrio também é usado em grande escala na extracção/separação do ouro por garimpeiros em todo o mundo.
> 
> Sendo o mercúrio uma substância altamente tóxica e potencialmente fatal para os seres vivos em geral não é desejável a sua proliferação no meio ambiente, principalmente na água.



  Principalmente quando se consome bastante peixe na alimentação do dia-a-dia, que é precisamente o meu caso.

  Os oceanos, durante longas décadas vazadouros de todo o tipo de detritos humanos, atingiram o seu limite de absorção há algum tempo. Ou se se consegue rapidamente inverter esta tendência, e purificá-los, ou então estamos a colocar mais uma acha da fogueira da nossa auto-destruição...


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mai 2009 às 20:47)

Veterano disse:


> Principalmente quando se consome bastante peixe na alimentação do dia-a-dia, que é precisamente o meu caso.
> 
> Os oceanos, durante longas décadas vazadouros de todo o tipo de detritos humanos, atingiram o seu limite de absorção há algum tempo. Ou se se consegue rapidamente inverter esta tendência, e purificá-los, ou então estamos a colocar mais uma acha da fogueira da nossa auto-destruição...




Viva Veterano 

Então, não vale a pena dramatizar! 
Num cenário de perigo instalado de contaminação deste tipo, que não duvido que já tenha faltado mais para que tal aconteça. Até que venhamos realmente a sentir os seus efeitos, temos ainda a vantagem de gradualmente pensar numa possível reformulação do nosso regime alimentar, tentando deste modo descobrir que alternativas saudáveis e agradáveis ao paladar existem para que possamos usufruir delas.
Peixes? Gosto claro, mas já só os vejo na água desde há sensivelmente 8 anos e devo dizer que são bem bonitos!
Carência alimentar? Na prática, desconheço os seus efeitos!


----------

